# How can I mount this?



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

So I just moved into a house that the previous owners had a custom installed TV over the fireplace. I'm trying to figure out how I can mount a TV in the space. Here's what's there now:










I purchased this mount:










Now my problem is I'm not sure how I can mount it into the space. The threads sticking out don't match the mount I got. Looks like they may need to be cut off. It also seems like the space behind the inset metal box is hollow (no studs), so I can ensure the mount gets held in place?

Any ideas, or anybody see anything like this before?

Also, if it's helpful, here's all the dimensions:


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Is there any indication any where as to the wall box brand ? Before I modified it extensively, I'd try to locate a mount that would fit the box. It looks to me like the original owner maybe should of left it?


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> Is there any indication any where as to the wall box brand ? Before I modified it extensively, I'd try to locate a mount that would fit the box. It looks to me like the original owner maybe should of left it?


I didn't see anything. I could try and get in touch with the previous owners and see where they got it installed, and go from there. I wasn't sure if this was a standard way to install a TV over a fireplace.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

That's what I'd do, try contacting them first. If nothing else you might see if they'd part with the original mounting plate for that box, given that it probably should of stayed there to begin with, or you might see it they would be willing to take yours in trade. The most they could do is say no.

I don't mess with these enough to know if there's a standard...I doubt there is. I'm almost certain though this box would of come with a mounting plate given the stud pattern.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

It looks you might have a SB-2 box from Omnimount down load the spec sheet and it'll give you a better idea. The verbage says it will work with the UC-L or UC-L-X mounts. Google will help locate sources/prices.


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> It looks you might have a SB-2 box from Omnimount down load the spec sheet and it'll give you a better idea. The verbage says it will work with the UC-L or UC-L-X mounts. Google will help locate sources/prices.


Oh wow, thanks a ton! You are a life saver! That makes my life so much easier


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

Best price I could find was $350 on eBay, but then luckily went to Amazon just to see. They had it for $268 with free shipping! Thanks again, you really saved me a ton of trouble.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

So you must of decided that was your model? Glad it worked out and that I could help. Isn't that a kick when e-bay goes more than Amazon? It just makes one wonder who bids on that stuff.


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, it was definitely the same exact shadow box. Yeah, I mean eBay was way cheaper than the stores online, Amazon must be trying to clear em out or something


----------

